# Sinawali Boxing?



## James Patrick (Oct 7, 2005)

How many of you do this? If you do, explain how you do it, or your version. What do you use it for?

Also, where is it's origin? I know Professor Presas taught sinawali boxing, but I am wondering where he got it from.

I ask just because we do a lot of bare knuckle boxing for our empty hand combat, but I also know that what we do and why is a lot different then what is taught in Modern Arnis. So, I'd just like to learn about what other methods are being used and the why's and how's.

Thanks!

James


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 7, 2005)

My group does sinawali boxing for one reason.  The initial action is to slam down your partner's arm and then punch.  This slam causes your partner's attention to go on the slam.  We do it to train keeping your attention on the initiator and not the slammed arm so as to not get hit while your attention goes onto the arm.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## dearnis.com (Oct 10, 2005)

There is quite a lot to this little drill if it is played right; the mechanic encompasses a variety of 1-beat trap/hit combos.  If the initial limb destruction is well played there should be a whole-body response on some level.  
(plus what Dan said).


----------



## modarnis (Oct 10, 2005)

It's also a great drill for developing footwork and counter striking.  When Professor would teach this at a camp, there was a clear progression from footwork and parry, to counter striking, into locking and throwing.  Like most of the drills, it provides a great springboard for instructors to focus on a skill set.  It provides students with an interesting way to practice the skills and gain the needed repetition.

Obviously, what Dan and Chad already mentioned also come into play.  It is a good foundation drill prior to introducing pad work as well.


----------



## James Patrick (Oct 11, 2005)

That's cool, thanks everyone.

Does anyone know where Professor got it from?


----------



## arnisador (Oct 12, 2005)

It was a later addition to the camp and seminar circuit...


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 12, 2005)

James Patrick said:
			
		

> That's cool, thanks everyone.
> 
> Does anyone know where Professor got it from?


My own personal opinion is that it is an empty hand application of his counter the counter concept.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## dearnis.com (Oct 12, 2005)

> an empty hand application of his counter the counter concept.



Of course...but isn't it all!


On one level it is a very basic obstruction-removal/1 beat trap concept.  But then very basic often means works very well.


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 12, 2005)

I thought the old sinawali boxing was an extremely good training tool; if trained "live," I think it gives a much more realistic feel then the other empty hand exercises, and is more condusive of teaching people to move to fight. I also think that the exercise is very diverse....a lot of innovations can be built from it. I know that it wasn't a huge part of the Modern Arnis system and a later addition, but I am very glad and thankful that Professor introduced it. I myself would like to know where Professor got it from exactly, as I never asked him myself.

Now, as far as it goes and as James knows, we don't do Sinawali boxing as it was "traditionally" taught. I find my bare-knuckle boxing exercises to be a more effecient and effective tool. Mainly, because it is more boxing and fighting, and less "art" (we don't start from the trap, we introduce elements like bobbing, weaving, fienting, etc., etc....the list goes on). Nonetheless, the old sinawali boxing is still a great tool. I agree with Brett that it is a good way to introduce pad work within the context of Modern Arnis, and I think that everyone else had good idea's on the subject as well.

Paul


----------

